# Congratulations Brent our Feb Contest Winner!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go Brent on a very nice image. Congratulations on a job well done. Thanks to everyone who participated as well. Chicapesca and Richg99 both gave him a run for his money with their own beautiful entries. Thanks again to everyone who entered and those who voted. Now get out there and shoot something green.

1st Brent









2nd Chicapesca








close 3rd Richg99


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

They got my three votes! Congrats, Brent, Chica and Rich. Good job.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations you three. lovely photos.

thanks for all your work James.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great job Brent... Best colors on any flowers I've seen in a long time. regards, Rich


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice capture Brent...Great depth of color. Congratulations to you, Chica, and Rich...good work by all...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrtulations Brent on the win and to Chicapesca and Richg99 for placing. Way to go.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Congratulations to all, very nice work!!

This month? shoot something green? I guess I'm out of this one 

Shooter


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

Aye - all very nice - 'grats folks. 

Ken


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice...Congrats all


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Brent! I love the colors and the water tension. Beautifully done! Congrats Rich, nicely done as well! Thanks everybody!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They're all beautiful shots. The red buds finally started blooming here, so it won't be long now before spring is here full force.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Thank you everybody. I am very glad that it was liked, but I know it was not easy to pick any one of those over another. There were many really beautifull photos there, as I knew there would be. 

I had the flower floating in a bucket trying my best to eliminate all reflections, when my favorite son walked by from a different angle and said something about how much he liked all the reflections. Soooooo..........I acted like I knew what I was doing, and then I took that picture. I guess the right thing to do would be to split the prize money with him. 

This is what I had until he walked by, dead gnat included:


----------

